

Why Design Can’t be Billed by the Hour - laktek
http://www.idapostle.com/design/why-design-cant-be-billed-by-the-hour/

======
gexla
New Iphone app. Enter rates per minute of inspirational moments. Different
rates for different levels of inspiration. When inspiration hits, set the
level on your ipod design timer and think away. ;)

